# IUI with Puregon



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Girls


I'm due to start my second IUI cycle in a few days...unless by some miracle the witch stays away and doesn't turn up on Sunday.

My first cycle of IUI in Dec/Jan was unsuccessful...( I took 9 days worth of menopur 75iu and ended up with one decent sized follie and some smaller ones...and was basted 30 hours later)

This time the hospital has put me on puregon, to see if i produce more decent sized follies.

Thing is.....

* is there much of a difference between these drugs? 

* does puregon have any nasty side effects? 

* how many successful IUI's have people had whilst on puregon? or does menopur have better success rates?

it would be great if anyone could help me answer these  

S
xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - I can't hep you but I know that I will be using Menopur when I finally start my IUI.......

Have you done a search to see if anyone else has ever asked this  type of question?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah - and i can only see people that have used puregon whilst doing ivf - but not iui  

did a search on the net and saw a clinic in Leicester that mostly does iui with puregon but haven't seen anyone on this thread who's being treated in that neck of the woods.

thanks for the reply chick

S
xx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

I am starting my 1st cycle and am having clomid and puregon straight away, in my my first injection on sunday. don't know why they aren't just doing clomid to see how I respond, must just be our hospital policy to go straight on with all the drugs. I will be a few days ahead of you as this is my day 2 so I will let you know how I get on with it


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks for that Dobbie

i didn't realise you could be on jabs and clomid - blimey  

well if witch turns up on time on Sunday i'm due to start jabbing on Monday (my hospital start jabbing on cd2 for some reason) so you'll be a day ahead of me.

def let me know how you get on and lots of luck    for this cycle!

S
x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I had letrazole (similar to clomid) & puregon for my IUI's. I had very few side effects. I did have some headaches with the letrazole but nothing with the puregon. I took letrazole for the first 5 days & then stimmed with puregon for about 8 days.

HTH?


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi 


    I used Puregon on my 1st iui & am now doing my second using puregon,had no problems,just the normal really,I had back ache & period pains,but I get lower back pain when  is due ,I hope this is of some help!! 


  Francine xx


----------



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi B3ndy

I take tablets for a week or so, and sniffers (buserelin sprays) for a few weeks before having about 12 days' worth of Puregon injections as part of the IUI treatment offered by my clinic. I have had two rounds of IUI so far, and both times have gone ahead with sufficient/good quality follicles   although neither has been successful in final outcome.... 

I did have some side effects last time (like period pain during most of the 2ww), but had been on the sprays a lot longer than usual so don't know whether it was due to the sprays or the puregon?!?!


I've just started taking the tablets for our third cycle and due for basting in around 5/6 weeks' time, all being well.

Good luck with your treatment! Keep us up to date with how it's going!

Emma.x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

I was on Puregon as that was the regime our clinic was using (Sheffield Jessop Wing).  Can't remember any side effects but it worked for me, in fact a bit too well.  I over-responded and produced too many follies (9) so we switched to IVF at the last moment rather than ditch the cycle.  We were v lucky and got a bfp.  I can't compare with any other drugs as that was our 1st go, but I didn't get headaches or anything, just the normal bloated and a bit hormonal.

Let's hope it's a positive outcome for you too  
Morgan x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi B3ndy,

I had Puregon on all 3 of my IUI's. I had BFP's 1st and 3rd times and am now pg with twins from my 3rd atempt. I didn't have any side effects.

Good luck for this cycle!

Liz
x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi guys

thanx a mill for all your replys

I guess i shouldn't be too   at the thought of starting the jabs with puregon over the next few days then.

here's hoping i'll have some   news in the next few weeks.

thanks again

B3ndy
xxx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

B3andy
just had my first injection and the needle is tiny and quite short, it stung a wee bit but wasn't bad at all. good luck with yours, I have another on tuesday and then thursday I do it myself


----------



## Kody (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi B3ndy
I've also been on Puregon for 3x OI's and 3xIUI's.  Each time I've responded very well to it .. much better than I did on Menopur. But, it can be very different for each individual.

On tip.. Puregon is kept in the fridge (if it's ampules)... take the vial out about 1/2 hour before you inject it.. it can sting and feel harsh on your body if it's straight out the fridge.. but is a bit better when it's temp has lessened slightly!

good luck
x


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

went in today and turns out the nurse was wrong and I am on gonal-f - just hope that was gonal-f I got on sunday


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Well thanks for all your top tips girls - (especially about taking it out of the fridge for a good half hour before jabbing!) looks like the puregon has worked far better for me.

I went for my first scan for this second round of IUI this morning and I have some small follies and one lead follie of 20mm, my lining is 8.1mm....and it's only cd9.    

so i'm going to have my hcg jab at 10pm tonight and then I'm being basted around 1pm on Thursday.

Can't honestly say i've had any big side effects on puregon - other than quite sore (.)(.) and i've been more tired....but apart from that I've been ok really.

So finger crossed that it's a case of second time lucky!! 

And thanks again for all your replies/tips........good luck to those waiting to baste/test.

S
xx

(p.s Dobbie - is gonal f just a different brand name for puregon?- i might just be having a   moment!   but i thought someone told me they were the same drug..fingers crossed for you!)


----------



## Polly2608 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello, I had one go of IUI in Sept with Menopur but unfortunately it was unsuccessful, even though the Menopur worked in that it produced 1 follicle. I have just had my second IUI attempt cancelled because the Puregon I was given this time overstimulated me and produced 6 large follicles! Gutted!


----------

